# All Slavic languages: Takýto archeologický výskum múry hradu v Starej Ľubovni ešte nezažili



## ilocas2

Hello, this is a random Slovak sentence from net, how do you understand it? How do you say it in your language?



> „Takýto archeologický výskum múry hradu v Starej Ľubovni ešte nezažili,“ tvrdí archeologička Zuzana Kasenčáková.




EDIT: I don't want replies from Czech and Slovak speakers. I changed the sentence.
​


----------



## thegreathoo

I understand archeological, and then "at Old Lubovna still has not commenced, claims archeologist Zuzana Kasenčakova.


----------



## matkec

ilocas2 said:


> „Takýto archeologický výskum múry hradu v Starej Ľubovni ešte nezažili,“ tvrdí archeologička Zuzana Kasenčáková.



Literally, word by word, I would interpret it as

„Such archeological findings/excavations of castle walls in Stara Lubova we have never experienced,“ claims archeologist Zuzana Kasenčakova.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

_Stará Ľubovňa has never seen/experienced an archaeological excavation of its castle walls like this before, says ...._


----------



## rusita preciosa

Russian (before I read other's responses):
Такие археологические [výskum múry] в? городе Старой Любовни не существовали, сказала археолог Жужана Каснечакова


----------



## FairOaks

"Such archæological searches (or perhaps it means _excavations_) /múry/ of the city (but I think know that _hrad _means _castle_) in Stara Lubovna haven't taken place yet", claims Z. K.
If we assume that _múr_ is derived from the Latin _murus_, then translation goes like:
Такива археологически търсения/разкопки на градските/дворцовите стени в Стара Любовня още не са се състояли, твърди З. К.


----------



## DarkChild

The archeologist Zuzana is saying something about archeology in the Old something. That's all I got.


----------



## bibax

IMO many Czechs would be puzzled by the word múry. In Czech můra (< móra) means 'night butterfly (moth)' (mora in Slovak).


----------



## ilocas2

That sentence means

Walls of castle in Stará Ľubovňa have not experienced archeological research like this yet, claims archeologist Zuzana Kasenčáková.

in Czech it would be

"Takovýto archeologický výzkum zdi hradu v Staré Ľubovni ještě nezažily," tvrdí archeoložka Zuzana Kasenčáková.



Czech sentence

"Takovýto archeologický výzkum můry hradu v Staré Ľubovni ještě nezažily," tvrdí archeoložka Zuzana Kasenčáková.

would mean

Moths of castle in Stará Ľubovňa have not experienced archeological research like this yet, claims archeologist Zuzana Kasenčáková.


----------



## Bostan

I understand just  "Such archeological .......city in Staré Ľubovni is/are ............archeologist Zuzana Kasenčáková.


----------



## swintok

As a Ukrainian speaker (with primary exposure to the western Ukrainian dialects), I had no difficulty understanding the sentence.  The most literal rendering in Ukrainian would be:

"Такого археологічного дослідження мури замку (або фортеці) в Старій Любовні ще не зазнавали," підтвердить археолог Жужана Касенчакова.

It sounds rather odd in the passive voice, however.


----------



## bibax

IMHO the sentence is in the active voice. The subject of the sentence is "múry" = the walls.


----------



## Wildfire-KRR

Russian native speaker here.
Well, I understood virtually nothing. 


„Takýto archeologický výskum múry hradu v Starej Ľubovni ešte nezažili,“ tvrdí archeologička Zuzana Kasenčáková.
„This archaeological výskum (I thought it's "finding") múry hradu in Starej Ľubovni before nezažili,“ says an archaeologist Zuzana Kasenčáková.

In Russian it would look like this:

[variant 1 - as close to the Slovak sentence as possible but not lexically/grammatically correct]
  "Takich archěologičeskich poiskov sťeny zamka v Staroj Ľubovne ješčo ne znali", - tvěrdit [utvěrždajet] archěolog Śuzanna Kaśenčakova.

[variant 2 - more natural]
"Sťeny zamka v Staroj Ľubovne raneje ne znali podobnych archěologičeskich raskopok", - skazala archěolog Śuzanna Kaśenčakova.


----------



## vianie

Enquiring Mind said:


> _Stará Ľubovňa has never seen/experienced an archaeological excavation of its castle walls like this before, says ...._


Meaning of the given sentence appears to be rather
_Stara Lubovna Castle has not experienced an archaelogical excavation within its Walls like this before_​


----------



## swintok

bibax said:


> IMHO the sentence is in the active voice. The subject of the sentence is "múry" = the walls.



Apologies.  I was being somewhat lazy in stating my opinion.  What I meant was that it sounds somewhat strange to have the walls as the subject of the sentence.  Translated literally, the sentence is:

_The walls of the castle in Stara Lubovna have not yet undergone archeological investigations such as these.

_Sylistically, I would prefer:

_We have not yet undertaken such archeological research on the walls of the castle in Stara Lubovna...._


----------



## vianie

swintok said:


> _We have not yet undertaken such archeological research on the walls of the castle in Stara Lubovna...._



That sentence is all right in Slovak too
_ 
Za múrmi Staroľubovnianskeho hradu sme takýto archeologický výskum ešte nevykonávali.

_​(The word sequence is subjectively based)


----------



## jarabina

With apologies to ilocas2 for derailing the thread a bit, I wondered if  we could just agree on the various English/Slovak translations? Partly  for my own peace of mind, but it will also help those wondering how the  sentence would translate into their own languages...

The original sentence reads: 





> „Takýto archeologický výskum múry  hradu v Starej Ľubovni ešte nezažili,“ tvrdí archeologička Zuzana  Kasenčáková.



and basically means as Vianie pointed out - _The walls of Stará Ľubovňa Castle have not yet seen an archaeological excavation like this before._  The Slovak does not mean that the walls are being excavated but that  excavations are taking place within the walls. Is this correct? (If so, I  prefer seen to experience.)

Then we have: 



> _We have not yet undertaken such archeological research on the walls of the castle in Stara Lubovna...._



Which I think, but here I am on ropey ground, translates as something like: _Na múroch hradu v Starej Ľubovni sme doteraz nevykonali takýto archeologický výskum ... _

The third sentence is 





> _Za múrmi Staroľubovnianskeho hradu sme takýto archeologický výskum ešte nevykonávali._



which I think would be _We have not yet undertaken archaeological research like this within the walls of Stará Ľubovňa Castle._


----------



## vianie

Original article confirms that the archaeological works took place within the castle walls.


----------



## morior_invictus

jarabina said:


> The Slovak does not mean that the walls are being excavated but that  excavations are taking place within the walls. Is this correct? (If so, I  prefer seen to experience.)


"Múry hradu" is a synecdoche. Don't take it literally.


----------



## jarabina

morior_invictus said:


> "Múry hradu" is a synecdoche. Don't take it literally.



How right you are - talk about not seeing the wood for the trees (or even the castle for its walls...). 

So, actually the most natural translation of the original sentence is: _Stará Ľubovňa Castle has not seen an archaeological excavation like this before._ 

Thanks


----------



## morior_invictus

jarabina said:


> So, actually the most natural translation of the original sentence is: _Stará Ľubovňa Castle has not seen an archaeological excavation like this before._


It depends on whether you want to preserve all figures of speech used in your translation or just state the plain fact.

_A plain statement of a fact _:  There has never been an archeological research*** like this before in Stara Lubovna Castle.
_1st figurative "layer" added – personification_ : Stara Lubovna Castle has never seen/experienced an archaeological research like this before.
_2nd figurative "layer" added – synecdoche_ : The walls of Stara Lubovna Castle have never seen/experienced an archaeological research like this before.

***Though the article seems to deal only with "the most physical" part of an archeological research -  excavation, I see it in a wider context where also other parts are implied – surveying, analysis, documentation, preservation,... That said, I am not an archeologist so I may very well be wrong.


----------

